# Hello and thanks!



## Weldon Cressman (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello Brothers,

 I'm a new member of this website living in Pipe Creek TX and belong to Bandera lodge #1123.  I was raised in Davy Crockett lodge in San Antonio and joined Bandera lodge after moving to the area.

 I enjoy reading posts on this website as it furthers the light granted to me when learning the mysteries.

 Thank you for allowing my participation.

                                                          Weldon


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 29, 2009)

Welcome aboard Bro. Cressman.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 29, 2009)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## owls84 (Oct 29, 2009)

Welcome to the Northeast corner of the internet we like to call Masons of Texas.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 29, 2009)

Welcome to the group!


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 29, 2009)

welcome:5:


----------



## rhitland (Oct 30, 2009)

Good to have you Brother.


----------

